# Need help to buy a mp4 player



## mywhy (Mar 10, 2010)

I want to buy a mp4. It looks amzing. But I don't konw if the sound quality is nice. And the price is worth to buy or not. Anyone else knows about it? Please give me some advise. Appreciate for your help.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks like a Chinese knockoff of the iPod. Personally I see no use in viewing video on a tiny screen and if you're not near-sighted now you will be after heavy use.


----------



## mywhy (Mar 10, 2010)

ebackhus said:


> Looks like a Chinese knockoff of the iPod. Personally I see no use in viewing video on a tiny screen and if you're not near-sighted now you will be after heavy use.



ebackhus,thanks.I know it's from China.But I don't know if it's the real ipod.
With this price it shoud be the copy of ipod.Under this price,I won't request the quality as better as ipod.But it can't be too bad.
What do you think?


----------

